# Should I buy the 2007 or 1989 Asphalt Handbook – MS4???



## Shadetree (Aug 26, 2009)

The NCEES list of recommended texts for the Transportation section lists the Asphalt Handbook, 1989 edition as a recommended text. Do you think it would be okay to purchase the 1989 version or should I purchase the newer version (2007) for the P.E.?? I’ve found the 1989 version for around $35 and the 2007 version for $60, both used.

Your thoughts are much appreciated.


----------



## Trashman (Aug 26, 2009)

If they list the 1989 version as a reference for the exam, then I believe that's the one you need. I couldn't find a copy of that book anywhere when I took the exam, but still was able to pass without it.


----------



## mattsffrd (Aug 27, 2009)

i was able to pass without it, i think the little you need to know about asphalt can be found in the CERM


----------

